# Using Reliance Broadband+ (wireless) in Ubuntu



## Phantom Lancer (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi,

       I just got myself a Reliance BB+ connection (3.1Mbps thingy) .... it uses a client to connect to the internet . When i asked the CC they told me that it has a native client for windows and Mac but not for Linux distros .

Is there any way i can configure Linux so that i can connect to the internet thru my wireless BB+ USB modem ?? 

PS: its very similar to BSNL Evdo

thanks.


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 18, 2009)

Long time back I had a Sify broadband connection with a rickety Linux client. But I think Reliance EVDO is a diff. ball game altogether. Why don't you paste output of "lsusb" here (I assume that you are using Ubuntu). Application>Accessories>Terminal> Type _lsusb_


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 18, 2009)

try 
	
	



```
sudo wvdialconf
```
 and post the result here.


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Apr 18, 2009)

i tried the wvdial method and it was semi successful

look at this page .... i have explained all my problems 

*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1128097


----------



## amitabhishek (Apr 18, 2009)

Since you've configured Wvdial, refer this page to configure Gnome PPP daemon.

*tekguru.wordpress.com/2008/07/26/howto-setup-bsnl-data-card-in-linux/

Let us know if it works.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 18, 2009)

This might help . 
*ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-786633.html


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Apr 18, 2009)

i am able to connect using the sudo wvdial but not with gppp 

heres the log i got during the connection



> --> Ignoring malformed input line: ";Do NOT edit this file by hand!"
> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.60
> --> Cannot get information for serial port.
> --> Initializing modem.
> ...


----------



## khattam_ (Apr 21, 2009)

^ i guess you will need to configure gppp also....

BTW, I use pon and poff to connect and disconnect. Also, it connects me automatically when I log on.

Here's what I did: Ran pppconfig and configured ppp as root. 
Changed the permissions of pppd and the config files. 
Added pon command to my login.

offtopic:
what brand of modem/phone do you use?


----------



## Phantom Lancer (Apr 22, 2009)

I want gppp because i want to keep a log on the data usage

ISP : Reliance communications
Modem : Huawei (3.1mbps) 
Model : EC 168c
Type : USB

Can u give me the exact configuration details that i need to use in gppp ??? especially the phone number part


----------



## tgpraveen (May 22, 2009)

hi i have the same thing 

its very simple in ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
just plug it in ubuntu recgnises then right click on network apple go in mobile internet section jsut enter username and passwd adn thats it if u click connect it will connect
its that GREAT

i am guessing u too have the huawei usb modem right the white color one.


----------



## tgpraveen (May 22, 2009)

hi i have the same thing 

its very simple in ubuntu 9.04 jaunty
just plug it in ubuntu recgnises then right click on network apple go in mobile internet section jsut enter username and passwd adn thats it if u click connect it will connect
its that GREAT

i am guessing u too have the huawei usb modem right the white color one.


----------



## ChaiTan3 (May 22, 2009)

It works right out of the box, I have the huawei EC168c, just make a new connection in mobile broadband in the network manager, change the username and password to the 10-digit number provided with the box.


----------



## Ecko (May 25, 2009)

If you're using Ubuntu 9.04 just left click networking & check if ur BB thying is detected

Then right click dere & click Edit conenctions
Then just do the needful in the Mobile connectivity Section And ur DOne


----------



## Maverick340 (Jun 11, 2009)

Works out of the box in Ubuntu 9.04 (this is the only distro that detects and configures this device )
Plug and Play baby !!


----------

